# Liberty's Curry decides to transfer to Duke



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Duke didn't waste any time sulking over its Sweet 16 loss to Villanova Thursday night in Boston. Instead, the Blue Devils picked up the most coveted transfer available when the nation's top scoring freshman, Seth Curry of Liberty, decided to transfer to Duke for next season.
> 
> Curry's father, Dell, told ESPN.com Sunday night after a visit to Durham earlier in the day that Seth was offered a scholarship by the Blue Devils and accepted. Curry, who averaged 20.2 points a game for the Flames this past season, will sit out the 2009-10 season and be eligible for 2010-11 as a third-year sophomore. A source close to the Blue Devils confirmed the transfer offer was made and accepted.


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=4026095

Smart move by him. Good exposure, and if he is anywhere near as close as his brother, then he will be in great shape.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Nooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Huge pick up for the Blue Devils. He's going to be a really good player.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice! i look forward to seeing what he's got at the major conference level. I hope the best for the young dude.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Wooohooo!!!!!!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Wooohooo!!!!!!


Solid consolation prize for losing Wall eh?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

why would wall go to a school where the coach isn't going to be there in 24 hours?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good point


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

was the timing of that meeting today really a coincidence???


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Great news! This should only help UF land Brandon Knight in 2010! Looks like all sides will get what they want...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Why would he go to a school that hasn't made it out of a sweet 16 in forever it seems?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

congrats on the undefeated season, acc championship, and ncaa championship...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

am i the only person who doesn't think this is really a good idea?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

whys that?

im interested to see if he's actually any good or just another average player.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> whys that?
> 
> im interested to see if he's actually any good or just another average player.


that right there is reason enough for it to be a bad decision for him. if he turns out he's an average player, it's horrible for him. stay at liberty and he can be in the same situation as his brother where he's a first round pick even if people aren't entirely sure how good he actually is.

look at the guy's numbers for liberty. he barely shot 40% from the field and was under 35% from 3.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Great news! This should only help UF land Brandon Knight in 2010! Looks like all sides will get what they want...


fingers crossed


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Liberty is not the same situation as Davidson.It's hard to believe anyone could think them remotely similar.Liberty is a complete joke of a fundamentalist religious school.Davidson has a long history in basketball and the Southern Conference is very competitive with a lot of pretty good ball teams.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Diable said:


> Liberty is not the same situation as Davidson.It's hard to believe anyone could think them remotely similar.Liberty is a complete joke of a fundamentalist religious school.Davidson has a long history in basketball and the Southern Conference is very competitive with a lot of pretty good ball teams.


of course i never said that liberty was the same situation as davidson.

i also never said he should stay at liberty. i just don't think the transfer to duke really is going to work out well for the school or the player.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> that right there is reason enough for it to be a bad decision for him. if he turns out he's an average player, it's horrible for him. stay at liberty and he can be in the same situation as his brother where he's a first round pick even if people aren't entirely sure how good he actually is.
> 
> look at the guy's numbers for liberty. he barely shot 40% from the field and was under 35% from 3.


Not even close to comparable.

Averaging 20-25 points in the big south while shooting in the low 40's does not make you a first round pick at all. Whit Holcomb-Faye was top 10 in the country playing at Radford three years ago and didn't sniff a camp invite. Hell look up former Liberty flame Larry Blair.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

And the rich get richer...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not even close to comparable.
> 
> Averaging 20-25 points in the big south while shooting in the low 40's does not make you a first round pick at all. Whit Holcomb-Faye was top 10 in the country playing at Radford three years ago and didn't sniff a camp invite. Hell look up former Liberty flame Larry Blair.


again, i didn't say that liberty was comparable to davidson. but curry putting up big numbers(not the ones he put up this season) at liberty could put him in a similar position to his brother where he's a first round draft pick without having really been tested as far as how good of a player he is.

and feel free to name all the guys from the big south who have scored lots of points. doesn't make a difference. i didn't say that he should have stayed at liberty(just that he shouldn't have gone to duke or a similar caliber school). and none of those other players have the nba dad or soon to be first round draft pick brother or the espn hype that curry has.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

This situation has happened in the past. Jason Conley was the leading scorer in the nation @ VMI as a freshmen. He transfered to Mizzou a couple years back and was nothing more than average. It's a totally different game when you have to play against the big boys night in night out.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

wouldn't it have been about the same situation at any ACC school? Because I'm almost positive that one way or the other, that's were he was headed.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He wont be the top dog at Duke, if Scheyer can have a good college career so should he


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> again, i didn't say that liberty was comparable to davidson. but curry putting up big numbers(not the ones he put up this season) at liberty could put him in a similar position to his brother where he's a first round draft pick without having really been tested as far as how good of a player he is.
> 
> and feel free to name all the guys from the big south who have scored lots of points. doesn't make a difference. i didn't say that he should have stayed at liberty(just that he shouldn't have gone to duke or a similar caliber school). and none of those other players have the nba dad or soon to be first round draft pick brother or the espn hype that curry has.


Ok but you are just wrong. Curry could of been Michael Jordan's son and Lebron James brother and averaged 30 points a game in the big south and still wouldn't of been drafted in the first round. Reggie Williams lead the nation in scoring two years in a row before Stephen Curry did it this year. Guess what round he was drafted in?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Ok but you are just wrong. Curry could of been Michael Jordan's son and Lebron James brother and averaged 30 points a game in the big south and still wouldn't of been drafted in the first round. Reggie Williams lead the nation in scoring two years in a row before Stephen Curry did it this year. Guess what round he was drafted in?


i'll just repeat this.



rocketeer said:


> and feel free to name all the guys from the big south who have scored lots of points. doesn't make a difference. i didn't say that he should have stayed at liberty(just that he shouldn't have gone to duke or a similar caliber school). and none of those other players have the nba dad or soon to be first round draft pick brother or the espn hype that curry has.


and had michael jordan's son gone to a small school and lit it up as opposed to riding the bench at illinois, you bet he'd be hyped up.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Marcus Jordan may be coming to UCF... :yay:


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I have two major thoughts on this.

1- Transferring to a school in a more competitive conference was a smart move.
2- Duke and the ACC was a bad move.

If i was in his shoes i'd go to a program thats clearly a step up from where liberty's at, but not nearly as good as duke. I mean there's probably a reason he wasn't recruited by any big time schools to be begin with. Not saying that he wasn't undervalued before, he probably was, but that doesn't mean he's ACC material. Gonzaga would have been a good choice or maybe someone in conference USA. UNC-Charlotte? Are they decent anymore?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Wrong! Duke was a brilliant move. K's recruiting class is looking really scary. Their biggest weakness was frontcourt depth, so he brings in Plummley and Kelly. I mean they have so many weapons that I just dont see how Curry can fail. Shooting is a skill thats valued on that Duke team. Bombs away!


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

HB said:


> ^Wrong! Duke was a brilliant move. K's recruiting class is looking really scary. Their biggest weakness was frontcourt depth, so he brings in Plummley and Kelly. I mean they have so many weapons that I just dont see how Curry can fail. Shooting is a skill thats valued on that Duke team. Bombs away!


How about if he doesn't get off the bench? or doesn't start? Clearly, this kid was undervalued during his high school years thus having to go to liberty, but that doesn't mean he was undervalued that much. Having an NBA Dad i'm sure the scouts had seen him in high school. There's got to be reasons why he wasn't playing in a major conference to begin with.


Just out of curiosity does any one know what kind of interested (if any) he got from major conference schools coming out of high school?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

HB said:


> ^Wrong! Duke was a brilliant move. K's recruiting class is looking really scary. Their biggest weakness was frontcourt depth, so he brings in Plummley and Kelly. I mean they have so many weapons that I just dont see how Curry can fail. Shooting is a skill thats valued on that Duke team. Bombs away!


I look forward to Seth Curry having a J.J. Redick type career at Duke. Never winning a championship, hoisting 20 3s a game, and generally becoming unlikeable.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> ...and generally becoming unlikeable.


just like you...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> ^Wrong! Duke was a brilliant move. K's recruiting class is looking really scary. Their biggest weakness was frontcourt depth, so he brings in Plummley and Kelly. I mean they have so many weapons that I just dont see how Curry can fail. Shooting is a skill thats valued on that Duke team. Bombs away!


duke has plenty of guys who shoot the ball better than curry. he hasn't shown that he can shoot like his dad or brother.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sigh* Here we go again. And you know this because you watch Liberty games or because you checked his stats

If he cant shoot or play for that matter, why would K even bother?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Sigh* Here we go again. And you know this because you watch Liberty games or because you checked his stats
> 
> If he cant shoot or play for that matter, why would K even bother?


because coach k has never brought in a player that didn't end up being a star, right?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What the heck type of response is that?

They think he can contribute to their program thats why they brought him on board. You on the other hand seem to think otherwise, and I'd be really surprised if you have seen 2 games of Seth Curry.

Duke rarely accepts transfers, thats a testament to how much they think of Curry.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> What the heck type of response is that?
> 
> They think he can contribute to their program thats why they brought him on board. You on the other hand seem to think otherwise, and I'd be really surprised if you have seen 2 games of Seth Curry.
> 
> Duke rarely accepts transfers, thats a testament to how much they think of Curry.


you asked why coach k would even bother if curry couldn't play. i said that coach k has been wrong before about players he brought in that he obviously must have thought could play(so he could be wrong in this case as well). though i would say that i'm pretty sure coach k doesn't think he's getting a star in seth curry.

and it's not that i think he's going to be bad. i just can't see him being a star at duke and don't think this was a good decision for him at all.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

should have picked a smaller ACC school or what?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> should have picked a smaller ACC school or what?


a smaller acc school might have been even worse than duke depending on the situation. i'd say the best situation for him basketballwise would have been an a10 school.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

aside from xavier, how would that have given him more exposure?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> aside from xavier, how would that have given him more exposure?


all the exposure in the world isn't going to help him too much if he's coming off the bench or a 4th option for duke. an a10 school would be small enough that i feel confident that he'd be pretty successful there but big enough that he would be on the national stage at times, would get a shot at playing bcs conference schools a few times a year, and where his team wouldn't be forced to win the auto bid just to make the tournament.

duke does give him more exposure but are you sure that's a good thing?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyone can compile a youtube clip but you can easily glean from those clips that the guy has skills. His ball handling is better than anyone not named Williams on Duke's current roster. As you can also see, he has nice range too


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> duke does give him more exposure but are you sure that's a good thing?


Oh, I totally agree with what you're saying about going to Duke, however the main reason Dell gave for the transfer was that Seth wanted more exposure. If that's the driving force, then there was no way he'd even have considered an A10 school.

HB, you think he'll play the 1 or 2? I believe he played both spots at Liberty, no?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Most likely 2, but I dont know if K is recruiting a point, and I have to think Elliott would be a really decent point in 2 years time.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Tyler Thornton is coming in 2010, but he'll just be a freshman, so I can see him playing some 1. That 2010 group is gonna be fun!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

TM said:


> just like you...


Your sharp wit has once again flummoxed me sir.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

dumb comments deserve nothing more than dumb replies


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Curry won't be playing the point. Nolan Smith should be decent at that spot for the next couple of seasons, and then Tyler Thornton will step in and could be the best Duke PG in quite a long time.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Curry won't be playing the point. Nolan Smith should be decent at that spot for the next couple of seasons, and then Tyler Thornton will step in and could be the best Duke PG in quite a long time.


the same thornton that is ranked at the 14th best point guard? http://georgetown.rivals.com/viewrank.asp?ra_key=2183


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't really follow college basketball too much, so can someone tell me why he has to sit out the 2009-2010 season? is that always the case for transfers?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yep. After you transfer you sit a year, in nearly every case...I think there might be some loopholes, like in the Baylor situation a couple years back with the murder.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Basel said:


> I don't really follow college basketball too much, so can someone tell me why he has to sit out the 2009-2010 season? is that always the case for transfers?


it's the same in college football(and i assume other college sports as well). if you transfer you have to sit out a year. there are exceptions in some cases, but that's the general rule.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Basel - If you transfer from DI, to DII or whatever then you don't need to sit out a year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the responses, everyone. :cheers:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

SlamJam said:


> the same thornton that is ranked at the 14th best point guard? http://georgetown.rivals.com/viewrank.asp?ra_key=2183


Greg Paulus was the #1 ranked PG in his class, rankings don't mean jack pal.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Greg Paulus was the #1 ranked PG in his class, rankings don't mean jack pal.


uh yes they do. just because they can be off sometimes doesn't mean they are worthless. i'll definitely consider their rankings more than your statement that he is going to be such a good PG.


----------

